
Best Practices for Open Source Software - dankohn1
https://github.com/linuxfoundation/cii-best-practices-badge/blob/master/doc/criteria.md
======
chei0aiV
A similar document from Debian:

[https://wiki.debian.org/UpstreamGuide](https://wiki.debian.org/UpstreamGuide)

~~~
dankohn1
Thanks. We added a link to that to our background document here:
[https://github.com/linuxfoundation/cii-best-practices-
badge/...](https://github.com/linuxfoundation/cii-best-practices-
badge/blob/master/doc/background.md)

------
sytse
Great list, I think we're following most with GitLab, if anyone has any
suggestions of things we should follow but are not please let me know.

